# ¿Qué montar con 30.000€?



## Europio75 (5 Abr 2015)

¿Se puede montar algún tipo de negocio con un mínimo de probabilidades de éxito y sin tener que dedicarse a arrastrar un negocio ambulante por las ferias de los pueblos con 30.000€?


----------



## Z4LMAN (5 Abr 2015)

y tu que sabes hacer?


----------



## Velvetin (5 Abr 2015)

Algo asi????

Chat de sexo amateur con web cams gratis de Amateur.tv


----------



## energia01 (5 Abr 2015)

Con 30.000€ se me ocurre una agencia de colocacion de servicios principalmente.


----------



## Rascacoco (5 Abr 2015)

Lo mejor es que cojas la pasta y te vayas a cualquier país emergente y medianamente civilizado. Por ejemplo Brasil.


----------



## Funciovago (5 Abr 2015)

Lo mejor que puedes hacer con 30k euros es la maleta, si prefieres que te desplumen en hexpaña, adelante, pero luego no digas que no te avisamos .


----------



## corocota2 (5 Abr 2015)

No montes nada, esperate 1 año a que se resetee el sistema economico global, y con un poco de Suerte la casta empieze a pasar por el Hotel"las rejas"... vete a un pais de esos perdidos, tipo Brasil, y/o suerste asiatico, y china; viaja, disfruta, aprende el idioma, respeta y observa si puedes aportar algo.

mirate esto de paso, abre bien los ojos y aprende como funciona el mundo: natural-person.ca, projectfreeman.com, scannedretina.com/2014/11/09/all-caps-name-new-banking-twist/

Si quieres mas info que te ayudara a abrir los ojos de una vez por aqui, o un privado.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2015)

huye insensato de este pais, con ese dinero tienes para vivir bien en un pais como thailandia con putas, playa y sol

---------- Post added 05-abr-2015 at 16:36 ----------




Rascacoco dijo:


> Lo mejor es que cojas la pasta y te vayas a cualquier país emergente y medianamente civilizado. Por ejemplo Brasil.



con 30K en Brasil, no tiene ni pa pipas, dada la inflacion que hay  se los come en menos de nada. Para ir a Brasil es para currar y en algo q haya poca gente


----------



## Funciovago (5 Abr 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Gastártelos en una buena educación.



Si, que los profesores tambien tienen que comer.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (5 Abr 2015)

> ¿Qué montar con 30.000€?



Un plan de huida  De montar algo, que sea en el extranjero, en algún sitio donde el estado no te desplume. 

España; solo la cuota de autónomos son 300€/mes = 3.600€/año. Solo pagando la cuota de autónomos, el estado se te comería los 30.000€ en 8 años. Sin contar IVAs del 21%, IRPFs y resto de impuestos.


----------



## el tío del saco (5 Abr 2015)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Un plan de huida  De montar algo, que sea en el extranjero, en algún sitio donde el estado no te desplume.
> 
> España; solo la cuota de autónomos son 300€/mes = 3.600€/año. Solo pagando la cuota de autónomos, el estado se te comería los 30.000€ en 8 años. Sin contar IVAs del 21%, IRPFs y resto de impuestos.



Ya estamos con la tontería. Esos 300€/mes incluyen seguridad social + cotización para jubilación.

Alemania: seguro médico 300€/mes sin copago y con prestaciones normales si te haces privado, si te haces de una pública te pedirán un 15,9% de tu facturación.
Seguro jubilación, pues depende de lo que quieras cobrar cuanto te jubiles. Una persona de 30 años que quiera jubilarse con 67 y cobrar 700€/mes, debe meter mensualmente en ese seguro unos 300€.

Estamos en 300€/mes de España contra 600€/mes de Alemania.

Yo a veces no se cómo hacéis las cuentas, o directamente es que no las hacéis, simplemente hay que decir que todo en España es una mierda y punto.


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Abr 2015)

Rojo, par y pasa, la mejor opcion, doble o muerte


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (5 Abr 2015)

Sellos, preferentes, acciones de jaztel... tu mismo

Recuerda... un tonto con su dinero, duran poco tiempo juntos


----------



## eloy_85 (5 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> ¿Se puede montar algún tipo de negocio con un mínimo de probabilidades de éxito y sin tener que dedicarse a arrastrar un negocio ambulante por las ferias de los pueblos con 30.000€?



estuve contemplando esa idea. Dependiendo de a qué te quieras dedicar concretamente no te hace falta ni la mitad de dinero.

La movida está en que necesitas tener buenos trifásicos para conseguir plaza en las ferias que dan pasta. Por lo demás, si te sabes mover y a donde y cuando ir, es de lo poco que le veo luz con poca pasta.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Abr 2015)

Mucha gente dice que hagas la maleta y te vayas a vivir como un perroflauta.

Desgraciadamente querer ganar dinero y montar algo esta mal visto.

Debes preguntarte que sabes hacer, a partir de ahí pensar un modelo de negocio que pueda generar dinero.

Poner dinero encima de la mesa y esperar que salga algo es una utopia.


----------



## delhierro (5 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> ¿Se puede montar algún tipo de negocio con un mínimo de probabilidades de éxito y sin tener que dedicarse a arrastrar un negocio ambulante por las ferias de los pueblos con 30.000€?



¿ que sabes hacer ? Con 30.000€ no puedes montar nada con exito ( que te de un retorno que te permita sobrevivir mensualmente ), salvo que se base en mano de obra ( propia naturalmente ) especializada.


----------



## ViejoUsuario (5 Abr 2015)

Monta una agencia de contratación para parados españoles en el extranjero. Te buscas a alguien en UK, Alemania, Noruega, Suecia, etc. que te coloquen a los paletos de aquí y a vivir que son dos días.

Sobra decir que cambies el nombre y la ubicación de la empresa cada 2 ó 3 meses :XX:

PD: Hasta te lo puedes montar en plan franquicia y matas dos pájaros de un tiro :XX:


----------



## Europio75 (5 Abr 2015)

Que sé hacer.


1º Se algo de diseño web.
2º Se algo de seo.
3º Se algo de programación PHP.
4º Trabajé reparando PCs hace años.
5º Se vender en eBay (2 años experiencia).
6º Se de electrónica digital y analógica y reparaciones electrónicas.
7º Se de electricidad a nivel FP1 (instalaciones domésticas).
8º Se mecanografía.
9º Tengo nociones de mecánica de automóvil a nivel medio.
10º Se de diseño gráfico, esto último es lo que me está metiendo pelas, pero es para un tema muy concreto.
11º Se a nivel medio bajo modelar en 3d Max 2009
12º Se diseñar a nivel medio bajo con AutoCAD.
13º Me manejo con Photoshop y Gimp.
14º Tengo conocimientos básicos de C, Basic, Visual Basic, PHP, Arduino, HTML y alguna cosa más.
15º Me dediqué a la venta de maquinaria industrial, cuando curraba para una empresa. 
16º Se negociar, vender y buscar clientes en el sector construcción.
17º Se algunas cosas de seguridad informática y no informática (sistemas anti robo)
18º Se del temario de un grupo D para unas oposiciones autonómicas.
19º Se de albañilería y fontanería (dos obras domésticas a mis espaldas).
20º Hice un curso de 800h de protésico dental.
21º Hice un curso de redes 600h y otro de Cisco.
22º Hice otro curso de 400h de programación de bases de datos MySQL.
23º Se reparar ordenadores portátiles, PCs, electrodomésticos y alguna cosa más.

Y bueno, unas cuantas cosas más, pero no me acuerdo.

Mi cruz es que en mi ciudad hay un 40% de desempleo y no hay nada para un señor de casi 40 tacos sin enchufes, salvo opositar y esperar entrar en bolsa en el mejor de los casos, para así ir metiendo cabeza en la administración.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> Que sé hacer.
> 
> 
> 1º Se algo de diseño web.
> ...



Monta algo relacionado con la venta de maquinaria industrial de segunda mano a nivel internacional.


----------



## el tío del saco (5 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> Que sé hacer.
> 
> 
> 1º Se algo de diseño web.
> ...




Lo has complicado más, lo tuyo es saber un poco de todo (que está muy bien), pero no dominas nada (creo), lo cual hace peligroso invertir ese dinero en algo "por probar".

¿Conocidos en una situación similar con algo de capital?


----------



## Europio75 (5 Abr 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Monta algo relacionado con la venta de maquinaria industrial de segunda mano a nivel internacional.



¿Con 30000€?, eso requiere de nave, quizás un mecánico, saber idiomas, etc.

Se de que va la segunda mano y es un jaleo de los gordos. 

Veo más factible montar un portal de compra venta de maquinaria de segunda mano que meterme en esos berenjenales y además a nivel internacional nada menos.

La venta de maquinaria va bien, cuando la economía va bien, cuando va mal la economía, esos negocios chapan después de aguantar 3 años gastos y más gastos.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2015 at 19:32 ----------




el tío del saco dijo:


> Lo has complicado más, lo tuyo es saber un poco de todo (que está muy bien), pero no dominas nada (creo), lo cual hace peligroso invertir ese dinero en algo "por probar".
> 
> *¿Conocidos en una situación similar con algo de capital?*



Pufff, no.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (5 Abr 2015)

Una orgía. Lo que te sobre lo metes al banco. Después buscas trabajo y te dejas de experimentos. Creeme que es la opción más rentable.


----------



## HUSKY (5 Abr 2015)

XTR dijo:


> Una orgía. Lo que te sobre lo metes al banco. Después buscas trabajo y te dejas de experimentos. Creeme que es la opción más rentable.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA, joder que bueno, me estoy partiendo el culo,jajajajajaj


la mejor respuesta sin duda


----------



## Z4LMAN (5 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> Que sé hacer.
> 
> 
> 1º Se algo de diseño web.
> ...



Que ciudad es???


----------



## Sigh (5 Abr 2015)

Si es verdad que sabes hacer todas esas cosas, tambien deberias saber que hacer. Es mas, para ponerte a trabajar en algo de eso no necesitas invertir los 30mil euros.
Tienes que ver a que puedes aplicar lo que sabes, y hacerlo.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (5 Abr 2015)

Nada hijo , no puedes montar nada.

Para un bar de copas en Madrid desde cero necesitas a partir de 100.000 pavos.
Para una tienda de motos y con local necesitas 400.000 sestercios.
Para una tienda de informática otros 100.000 para empezar.
Para un puesto de pipas en un centro comercial otros 200.000.
y asi he estudiado miles de casos.

Y todos ellos son negocios ruinosos. Para triunfar abría que hacerlo a lo grande , a lo majestuoso, a lo novedoso , a lo escandaloso, y pa eso hay que endiñarle otro cerito a mis cálculos.

En madrid solo pueden abrir negocios la señora Botin y el señor Jin-yong-hunag

Yo soy ingeniera de informatica por la politécnica de madrid con 15 años de experiencia en tecnológicas , he tenido empresas, tengo los 100.000 pavos ahorrados y aqui estoy en casita de papimami haciendome pajas y fumando porros. No hagas mas cursos de informática que no sirven pa na.

Mira a ver si escribes un libro sobre como seducir a las mujeres o curar el cancer , lo cuelgas en internet y a ver si suena la flauta.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Abr 2015)

B2B y compra-venta de maquinaria industrial.

Representacion de alguna empresa china en Europa o algo por el estilo.

Hay que echarle cojones al tema. Ganar dinero por tu cuenta y montar tu empresa no es algo guay ni agradable.


----------



## satu (5 Abr 2015)

Nada bonito, nada legal


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Abr 2015)

Hombre con todo ese conocimiento, y disponiendo de herramientas y en este caso conocimientos informáticos, te puedes montar alguna plataforma online de algo, ya sea de venta de servicios, intermediario de algo, tienes que saber buscar el nicho, si tu realmente sabes SEO deberías de saber buscar nichos en los cuales se pueda rascar algo. Si eres de recursos y tienes algunos ahorrillos no deberías de tenerlo dificil. Otra cosa te recomiendo nunca pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta

si puedes diversifica tu emprendimiento en 2 o 3 opciones. Entiendo que ya es complicado sacar uno adelante, pero tus conocimientos te podria servir para hacerlo realidad

Empieza en negro si puedes y si ves que puede haber negocio, intenta pirarte a otro pais del cual puedas gestionarlo y hacerlo legal

Suerte


----------



## Europio75 (5 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Nada hijo , no puedes montar nada.
> 
> Para un bar de copas en Madrid desde cero necesitas a partir de 100.000 pavos.
> Para una tienda de motos y con local necesitas 400.000 sestercios.
> ...



Estoy liado con una de como hacer dietas para perder peso.


----------



## malibux (5 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Para un bar de copas en Madrid desde cero necesitas a partir de 100.000 pavos.



¿tanto por qué? ¿tema licencias o qué?


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Nada hijo , no puedes montar nada.
> 
> Para un bar de copas en Madrid desde cero necesitas a partir de 100.000 pavos.
> Para una tienda de motos y con local necesitas 400.000 sestercios.
> ...



Goder, me iba a fumar unos porros y hacerte una pajas, hostia que cosas poneis, coño, tienes mas vicio que una puerta vieja, truana


----------



## Sigh (6 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Nada hijo , no puedes montar nada.
> 
> Para un bar de copas en Madrid desde cero necesitas a partir de 100.000 pavos.
> Para una tienda de motos y con local necesitas 400.000 sestercios.
> ...




Las "pajas" te las haces sola porque quieres . Lo mismo que vivir en casa de tus padres.

Si tienes 100.000 pavos ahorrados y 15 años de experiencia, no me jodas que dejando un rato los porros no eres capaz de montarte algo por tu cuenta...


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (6 Abr 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Las "pajas" te las haces sola porque quieres . Lo mismo que vivir en casa de tus padres.
> 
> Si tienes 100.000 pavos ahorrados y 15 años de experiencia, no me jodas que dejando un rato los porros no eres capaz de montarte algo por tu cuenta...



Dime que lumbreras , que estoy expectante. ¿Una distribución de servicios de algo? ¿Una importación de noseque de China?? Con mucho valor añadido??? a ver a ver.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (6 Abr 2015)

Te gastas 3000 e en huir de España, y el resto en montar un negocio en lo que te apetezca.


----------



## energia01 (6 Abr 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Las "pajas" te las haces sola porque quieres . Lo mismo que vivir en casa de tus padres.
> 
> Si tienes 100.000 pavos ahorrados y 15 años de experiencia, no me jodas que dejando un rato los porros no eres capaz de montarte algo por tu cuenta...



Mi amigo que es biólogo puso una tienda de productos biológicos, con prestamo bancario que serían unos 20.000€ , solito y sin ayuda de nadie la esta sacando adelanteienso:

Y tu con una ingenieria y cien mil euros en el banco no eres capaz de hacer nada, vamos no me jodas.:ouch:


----------



## Sigh (6 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Dime que lumbreras , que estoy expectante. ¿Una distribución de servicios de algo? ¿Una importación de noseque de China?? Con mucho valor añadido??? a ver a ver.



Ein?? Una importacion de que??? Si yo soy ingeniero informatico con 15 años de experiencia en tecnologicas y 100mil euros en la cuenta, lo logico no es que monte una pescaderia...
Es mas, me hablas de importar algo de China... vale, si ahora mismo te digo que me importes X cosa sabrias hacerlo? Supongo que no, por tanto no creo que sea buena idea que montes un negocio sobre eso :S

Digo yo que en esos 15 años de experiencia habras aprendido a hacer algo muy bien. Vamos, si yo estuviese haciendo una cosa durante 15 años seguidos, pues creo que tendria cierta costumbre y sabria hacerla mejor que el 99% de la gente... Podrias montar alguna empresa de consultoria que se mueva por ambientes menos competitivos que Madrid... o algo relacionado con lo que has hecho...

O eso o reinventarte, pero teniendo tanta experiencia, de verdad crees que merece la pena?


----------



## Señor Calopez (6 Abr 2015)

Me da la impresión que tenemos un estado elefantiásico propio de países desarrollados ricos, y unos recursos y posibilidades propias de un país tercermundista (lo que viene llamándose "cuarto mundo")... 

... así que poco se puede hacer... en un país pobre una persona podría sembrar patatas* y venderlas sin problemas y salir adelante... pero claro... aquí te pedirían los parásitos del sistema autónomos, la licencia de no se qué, el permiso de sanidad, la declaración medioambiental de patatín... total... que no sale rentable y no puedes hacer nada.

(*= sustituya sembrar patatas por cualquier otra actividad económica).

Y por supuesto ningún partido político va a cambiar esto... ninguno habla de recortar el estado.


----------



## Fuego azul (6 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Dime que lumbreras , que estoy expectante. ¿Una distribución de servicios de algo? ¿Una importación de noseque de China?? Con mucho valor añadido??? a ver a ver.



En españa nada de nada, hamija, vas a palmar si o si, ni de coña, cualquier idea va a ser un monton de lios, te sale mas a cuenta ir a sudamerica un pais tranquilo e ir de doctora como los llaman alli, es la verdad, fumarte los mismo porros y foiarte negros fibraos por catalogo, tu


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> Que sé hacer.
> 
> 
> 1º Se algo de diseño web.
> ...



Con todo eso que dices que saber hacer solo te falta irte a vivir a una ciudad donde la renta percápita sea alta y seguro que encuentras empleo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (10 Abr 2015)

Pues yo con 30k ahora mismo tenia suficiente para lanzar mi negocio.

Si me los das me haré rico, pero a ti no te voy a dar un duro luego ya te aviso.


----------



## favelados (10 Abr 2015)

Montar negocios con dinero propio es muy de pobres.

Los negocios siempre con el dinero de los demás


----------



## satu (10 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> Que sé hacer.
> 
> 
> 1º Se algo de diseño web.
> ...



Salvo lo de protesis dentales todo eso se hacerlo yo y supongo que la mayoria de personas. 

Incluso yo tengo mas titulos o conocimientos aparte de eso y soy un mindungui


----------



## Rocker (10 Abr 2015)

ViejoUsuario dijo:


> Monta una agencia de contratación para parados españoles en el extranjero. Te buscas a alguien en UK, Alemania, Noruega, Suecia, etc. que te coloquen a los paletos de aquí y a vivir que son dos días.
> 
> Sobra decir que cambies el nombre y la ubicación de la empresa cada 2 ó 3 meses :XX:
> 
> PD: Hasta te lo puedes montar en plan franquicia y matas dos pájaros de un tiro :XX:



Esa opción tb. la estoy barajando yo. Sueldos de HR muy apetecibles. ::
Otra opción para la gente que tiene dinero pero no tiene ideas de negocios es invertir en negocios pequeñas cantidades de dinero. En Equity crowdfunding.
Hay webs interesantes que hablan del tema.
El blog de Jose Manuel alarcón es interesante con algunos artículos al respecto.
José Manuel Alarcón | geek, author, speaker, entrepreneur, web guy

Luego webs como Top 10 Equity Crowdfunding Websites For Startups

Toda la web entera tiene información muy interesante de este mundillo de las inversiones.


----------



## akiradip (16 Abr 2015)

satu dijo:


> Salvo lo de protesis dentales todo eso se hacerlo yo y supongo que la mayoria de personas.
> 
> Incluso yo tengo mas titulos o conocimientos aparte de eso y soy un mindungui



Estoy seguro que incluso a diferencia de él, también sabes que ese "se" se escribe sé.


----------



## satu (16 Abr 2015)

akiradip dijo:


> Estoy seguro que incluso a diferencia de él, también sabes que ese "se" se escribe sé.



Lo sé, pero poner acentos en un foro me parece ridiculo salvo que te salga de manera natural o te guste, cosa que no es mi caso.

Yo escribo del tiron cada mensaje y ni lo releo.

Tambien poneis acentos en whatsapp o skype? ::


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Abr 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> Que sé hacer.
> 
> 
> 1º Se algo de diseño web.
> ...



Lo que se aprende y se sabe pero no se hace, ni se aprende ni se sabe



Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1LTE usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naguissa (16 Abr 2015)

satu dijo:


> Lo sé, pero poner acentos en un foro me parece ridiculo salvo que te salga de manera natural o te guste, cosa que no es mi caso.
> 
> Yo escribo del tiron cada mensaje y ni lo releo.
> 
> Tambien poneis acentos en whatsapp o skype? ::



Yo si uso teclado sí. Y con teléfono a veces.

Pero es igual, sin acentos se entiende. Otra cosa son palabras mal escritas, a veces es difícil entender el mensaje. Pero no es el caso.



--------------------
Enviado desde el móvil, perdonad los gazapos.


----------



## indibil (18 Abr 2015)

satu dijo:


> Lo sé, pero poner acentos en un foro me parece ridiculo salvo que te salga de manera natural o te guste, cosa que no es mi caso.
> 
> Yo escribo del tiron cada mensaje y ni lo releo.
> 
> Tambien poneis acentos en whatsapp o skype? ::



Yo en whatsapp o skype no pongo acentos, pongo tildes.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2015 at 14:29 ----------

Y sobre el tema, sin gastarte nada procura ofrecer lo que sabes sin tener que montar una empresa, cobrando por adelantado o cada ciertas tareas realizadas; luego cuando lleves tiempo en el mercado podrás ir viendo lo que necesitan los clientes y afinar tus ofertas.


----------



## Puro (18 Abr 2015)

También opino que lo mejor que puedes hacer es invertir ese dinero en idiomas, que creo que cojeas un poco en el tema e irte a buscar trabajo "de lo tuyo" a otro país. 

Porque tal y como lo planteas no hay ningún negocio que te apetezca realizar, y en mi opinión comenzar un negocio sin ganas, por el mero hecho de ganar dinero nunca funciona bien. Mi consejo es que pienses en lo que te gusta hacer, pasar el tiempo y piensa si puedes monetizarlo. Si es así quizás no necesites siquiera tanto dinero, y si no lo es trabaja para alguien las 8 horas cobrando lo máximo posible y disfruta del resto del tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepeleches (19 Abr 2015)

De todo lo que sabes hacer, quita rápidamente aquello en lo que no tengas nivel profesional por encima de la media. 

Quita aquello que suponga una gran inversión, o aquello que tenga poca demanda. 

Tienes una cosa buenísima: sabes vender. Empieza por ahí, recuerda tu experiencia e intenta analizar los posibles mercados. 

El mayor problema de la gente que empieza una empresa o se pone de autónomo es que no le da importancia al tema de la venta. Y es fundamental...


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (20 Abr 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Las "pajas" te las haces sola porque quieres . Lo mismo que vivir en casa de tus padres.
> 
> Si tienes 100.000 pavos ahorrados y 15 años de experiencia, no me jodas que dejando un rato los porros no eres capaz de montarte algo por tu cuenta...



Algo que no sea ruinoso no. Y tu tampoco.


----------



## Sigh (20 Abr 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Algo que no sea ruinoso no. Y tu tampoco.



Se lo dices al tio equivocado.
Yo trabajo por mi cuenta y vivo de eso...


----------



## speedy_gon (21 Abr 2015)

La verdad que me sorprende un poco el negativismo que hay aquí. Esto se supone que es un foro de emprendedores, y leche, sois más negativos que mi familia cada vez que me meto en algo.

Leyendo a la mayoría de la gente es que a uno se le quitan las ganas de hacer nada. No sé, creo que la idea es ser constructivos y aportar cosas.

Pues yo te voy a decir lo contrario SÍ HAY COSAS QUE SE PUEDEN HACER CON 30.000 Y QUE SEAN RENTABLES, MUCHAS. Pero no esperes que la gente te vaya a ayudar a buscar esos nichos interesantes, tendrás que ser tú el que piense y piense durante meses hasta dar con la idea. Y después algunas veces acertarás y otras fallarás. Pero SÍ HAY COSAS Y SÍ SE PUEDE.

Te cuento mi experiencia con inversiones de menos de 30.000.

-Mi primer negocio, compaginado con un trabajo estable, fue en el 2005/6 (no había esta crisis) y compré un contenedor de minimotos que importé y vendí en España. Gasté uno 15.000€ y vendí todas las motos por unos 28.000€ En tan solo 2 meses gané 13.000€. vi que el negocio era una moda y no volví a traer más minimotos, estaba claro que esto era algo puntual.

-Luego hice lo mismo con suelo laminado y puertas de interior de paso y de armarios, que vendí a promotores. Lo hice poco más de un año. También invertí menos 30.000 y gané dinero. Proporcionalmente menos que en el negocio anterior.

-También me dediqué a la televenta, conseguí que Orange (Wanadoo antes) me hiciese distribuidor de sus productos y subcontraté un call center en Uruguay para vender. La inversión inicial fue cero. Yo "solo" estaba en medio de las dos empresas... ese "solo" indica que eres el que hace que todo funcione. Pues fue un pelotazo, al cabo de un año tenía 4 call centers subcontratados (Uruguay y Argentina) y mis ventas y comisiones subían como la espuma. 5 años después tenía mi propio call center en Argentina (Córdoba), tenía además 20 call centers subcontratados en Argentina, Uruguay, Colombia y Perú, y facturaba 2,5M€ al año. Todo eso empezó con 3.000€ de montar una SL y reinvirtiendo mucho. 

-Después abrí un restaurante (año 2011), que conseguí poner en marcha por menos de 30.000 (poco menos, pero por menos) que pusimos entre dos socios. Estaba la Calle José Abascal de Madrid. El restaurante estaba cerrado, pero tenía casi todo para empezar, y tuve que invertir muy poco. Tras un año, el negocio daba 5.000€/mes de beneficio y vendí mi parte (yo tenía el 50%) a mi socio. 

-Abrí más también un negocio para acompañar a enfermos en su casa o en hospitales cuando estaban enfermos, copiando un negocio de mucho éxito que vi en Uruguay.... Invertí unos 10.000€ hasta aprender un poco de ese sector y darme cuenta de que yo nunca iba a ser capaz de arrancarlo... Y me la pegué. La cagué y perdí bastante tiempo que no dediqué a otras cosas y unos 10.000€.

-Abrí stands de venta de helicópteros de radio control en centros comerciales, años 2012 y 2013. Por un poco más de los 30.000€ que tienes, pero si hubiera abierto solo uno hubiera sido menos de esos 30.000€. Gané dinero y los mantuve 2 años solo abriendo en navidad. Luego ya no volví a abrir porque creía que se estaba acabando la moda y que se agotaba el negocio.... Hoy mirando atrás creo que me equivoqué al no volver a abrir porque los quadricópteros (Drones) parece que todavía me hubieran permitido tener un buen negocio 2 añitos más. 

-Abrí en 2011 una tienda de mascotas por ligeramente más que esos 30.000€. Viendo que es un negocio que a pesar de la crisis crece un 4% anual. Hoy sigue abierto y si bien no me va a retirar si me da un sueldo.

Hay más cosillas que he hecho, pero no se trata de esto este mensaje, sino de animarte.

Yo soy emprendedor, no como muchos de los que están por aquí. Y siempre trataré de animar a la gente a que abra sus negocios si tienen sentido. De hecho hace poco quedé con una persona del foro a tomar algo y le di mi opinión de algunas cosas... simplemente una opinión razonada y totalmente desinteresada, que si quiere la puede tomar o sino tirarla.

Casi siempre he compaginado he tenido varios negocios en paralelo un plan A y un Plan B, para no tener los huevos en la misma cesta. Sé que mis negocios suelen tener fecha de caducidad, por lo que hay que tratar de salir antes de que se agoten... Como cuando inviertes en bolsa, el último euro que lo gane otro. Ahora compagino la tienda con un trabajo como ingeniero (eso es lo que realmente soy) que me da gran estabilidad y buenos ingresos.

Pero te daré algunas recomendaciones, que son por supuesto son personales y no son reglas de oro:

-No montes un negocio si lo haces porque es la única salida que ves ya que no hay trabajo. Eso es un error. Si quieres emprender tienes que vivirlo, te tiene que apetecer, tiene que ser más un hobby que un trabajo. Yo tengo pasión por mis negocietes, me emociona y me hace muy feliz verlos crecer. disfruto cada minuto que les dedico.

-No dejes que las opiniones en contra de la gente te echen atrás. Casi siempre los miedos y frustraciones de una persona se proyectan en las opiniones que damos a la gente que nos rodea... Es algo que hacemos todos... Por ejemplo, Si yo he tenido una mala experiencia en mi matrimonio recomiendo a todos que no se casen, pero si lo pienso sé que es algo irracional...

-Dale mil vueltas antes de empezar, haz un modelo de negocio muy elaborado y empeóralo sobre lo que crees que pasará. La realidad siempre será algo peor que lo que inicialmente nos imaginamos que conseguiremos... con la experiencia cada vez la realidad y lo que nos habíamos imaginado está más cerca... pero siempre hay imprevistos y estos siempre irán en contra de tu negocio, nunca a favor.

-No hagas caso a la gente que dice (he leído a alguien en este hilo) que si tienes conocimientos medios en muchas cosas pero no eres experto en nada, que no puedes montar un negocio. FALSO, es al revés, tu vas a ser jefe y lo que necesitas es saber un poco de todo. Yo no sabía nada de Call centers, ni de restaurantes, ni de helicópteros de radiocontrol, ni de mascotas... Pero tengo sentido común y aprendo, leo, voy a foros, pregunto a gente que lo hace mejor que yo, visito mi competencia, tengo creatividad, sé gestionar equipos y proyectos, sé motivar a la gente y sacar lo mejor de ella, sé un poco de fiscalidad y finanzas, de marketing, de seguridad social.... Sé un poco de mucho pero mucho de nada.

Sí necesitas un cocinero para un restaurante, lo contratas, no hace falta que seas tu el rey de la cocina. Eso sí, el dueño es el hombre orquesta, así que si el cocinero falla un día a lo mejor te toca a tí ser el que ayude en la cocina (por experiencia... y también he fregado cachorros, arreglado la cisterna del WC, servido copas y mesas, etc...). El dueño es el que hace lo que sea, para que funcione...

-Si montas tu negocio trabajarás más que nunca, pero en mi caso, más feliz que nunca.

-No te metas en negocios que no estés seguro de poder abarcar. Yo jamás me metería en montar, por decir un disparate, una central nuclear: No tengo dinero suficiente, ni los contactos, desconozco el sector que se me antoja complejo, con grandes trabas legales y mucha regulación, ni de lejos tengo ni tendré los mínimos conocimientos técnicos, etc...

Y poco más.... ánimo y darle vueltas al coco.

Yo ya tengo en mente mi próximo negocio, del que no adelanto nada, pero que abriré el 1 de noviembre. 



AHHHHHHHH OTRA COSA IMPORTANTE de la que me he dado cuenta con el tiempo, si tienes en mente abrir algo, siempre trata de que otras personas de tu confianza revisen el plan de negocio contigo y de que traten de tirártelo abajo. Es un problema que yo tengo y que creo que es inherente a las personas, cuando me ilusiono con algo siempre lo veo todo un poco de color de rosa y eso llega incluso a cegarte.... Es algo que se mejora con la experiencia pero siempre viene bien que gente de tu confianza te ayude a poner pegas al modelo de negocio para ver si hay algo importante en lo que no has pensado, o si has tenido un exceso de optimismo.

Perdón por el ladrillo!!!


----------



## Sigh (21 Abr 2015)

speedy_gon dijo:


> La verdad que me sorprende un poco el negativismo que hay aquí. Esto se supone que es un foro de emprendedores, y leche, *sois más negativos que mi familia cada vez que me meto en algo.*
> 
> Leyendo a la mayoría de la gente es que a uno se le quitan las ganas de hacer nada. No sé, creo que la idea es ser constructivos y aportar cosas.



Un 10 a tu post, me ha encantado. Me he sentido mazo identificado contigo


----------



## Rainman (21 Abr 2015)

speedy_gon dijo:


> La verdad que me sorprende un poco el negativismo que hay aquí. Esto se supone que es un foro de emprendedores, y leche, sois más negativos que mi familia cada vez que me meto en algo.
> 
> Leyendo a la mayoría de la gente es que a uno se le quitan las ganas de hacer nada. No sé, creo que la idea es ser constructivos y aportar cosas.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor que he leído en Burbuja desde que estoy en el foro :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pechelle (21 Abr 2015)

Yo con conocimientos informáticos como tienes me haría una web especializada en importaciones de algo específico que no haya mucho en España


----------



## --- (21 Abr 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Un 10 a tu post, me ha encantado. Me he sentido mazo identificado contigo



+ 10 al post de speedy, da gusto y envidia encontrar a gente asi


----------



## vyk (21 Abr 2015)

Muy interesante tu post. Te felicito.



speedy_gon dijo:


> -Abrí stands de venta de helicópteros de radio control en centros comerciales, años 2012 y 2013. Por un poco más de los 30.000€ que tienes, pero si hubiera abierto solo uno hubiera sido menos de esos 30.000€. Gané dinero y los mantuve 2 años solo abriendo en navidad. Luego ya no volví a abrir porque creía que se estaba acabando la moda y que se agotaba el negocio.... Hoy mirando atrás creo que me equivoqué al no volver a abrir porque los quadricópteros (Drones) parece que todavía me hubieran permitido tener un buen negocio 2 añitos más.



¿Nunca has pensado en montar otro negocio empleando stands de centros comerciales?

En mi ciudad hay varios, pero alguno lo veo muy flojo e infraaprovechado.


----------



## speedy_gon (21 Abr 2015)

BINGO!!

Por ahí van los tiros de mi próxima aventura.

Con los stands de los helicópteros aprendí el potencial enorme que tiene un centro comercial para hacer venta. Es cierto que en un centro comercial de primer nivel te cobran mas o menos 3.000€/mes de alquiler por un puesto de 7m2, pero si das con la tecla el volumen de ventas es brutal.

Por tanto, lo que quiero abrir a partir del 1 de noviembre es un negocio de venta al por menor, que pondré en algún centro comercial de primer nivel y que mejorará los problemas que tiene la venta de Helicópteros que básicamente son:

-Producto muy voluminoso, por lo que hay que traerla de china en barco, lo que implica:

1. Pagar la mercancía con muchos meses de antelación antes de venderla por que tarda en llegar.
2. Tener mucho stock, ya que necesitas hacer de golpe la compra para toda la campaña de navidad, no te da tiempo a hacer un pedido a mitad de campaña y que te llegue.
3. Hay que ser adivino ya que de antemano debes pedir todo lo que vas a vender, si te equivocas por defecto y crees que algo se venderá poco y pides pocas unidades el 15 de diciembre ya te quedas sin ese producto que te podría haber hecho ganar más dinero, si te equivocas por defecto te sobran unidades a final de año que o te comer o liquidas a precio de ganga pasado el 6 de enero.

-Producto que se rompe: Los helicópteros, por definición, se rompen. Por muy bueno que sea el producto una persona sin experiencia lo rompe con facilidad. Luego es un problema la postventa con clientes quejándose, diciendo que el helicóptero estaba roto antes de abrirlo (mentira, se prueban todos) y demás. Esto implica clientes que vienen a quejarse y te hacen bajar las ventas, vendedores que deben dar la cara y que se desmotivan y descentran de su trabajo (que es vender), reclamaciones a consumo....

-Producto muy expuesto a modas.

-Producto que requiere de una venta muy agresiva y por tanto un vendedor muy específico que no es fácil de encontrar. 


Mi idea es hacer una prueba esta navidad con un producto distinto y si va bien replicarla con más stands mas tarde.

Como ves, no estoy descubriendo la rueda, simplemente quiero mejorar algo que ya sé que funciona bien.


----------



## vyk (21 Abr 2015)

Tienes un privado speedy


----------



## iDom (23 Abr 2015)

speedy_gon dijo:


> La verdad que me sorprende un poco el negativismo que hay aquí. Esto se supone que es un foro de emprendedores, y leche, sois más negativos que mi familia cada vez que me meto en algo.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: Buen post speedy, como me gustaría estar alrededor de gente como tú para aprender todo lo posible en este ámbito, alguna cosa he hecho pero por falta de capital tampoco puedo hacer mucho. 

Saludos,


----------



## satu (24 Abr 2015)

speedy_gon dijo:


> Leyendo a la mayoría de la gente es que a uno se le quitan las ganas de hacer nada. No sé, creo que la idea es ser constructivos y aportar cosas.
> 
> Pues yo te voy a decir lo contrario SÍ HAY COSAS QUE SE PUEDEN HACER CON 30.000 Y QUE SEAN RENTABLES, MUCHAS....



Hace falta mas gente como tu en hilos como este

Y bueno en el foro y en la vida en general :Aplauso:


----------



## InGoldWeTrust (24 Abr 2015)

Rainman dijo:


> Lo mejor que he leído en Burbuja desde que estoy en el foro :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



+1, le doy mis dies a este post.


----------



## Joeng Jan (24 Abr 2015)

speedy_gon dijo:


> BINGO!!
> 
> Por ahí van los tiros de mi próxima aventura.
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que al negocio de los helicópteros le queda cuerda aun. Bueno, mejor dicho, los drones. Es una pasada ver como CADA DIA muchísimos extranjeros se llevan un drone de estos para casa ienso:


----------



## Señor Calopez (24 Abr 2015)

speedy_gon dijo:


> Emprended con 2 pesetas!



Fátima... eres tú? estás con Montoro? ::


----------



## Beto (27 Abr 2015)

Hace tiempo que digo que en las ciudades faltan tiendas relacionadas con "plantar cosas". Hoy dia estan muy de moda los huertos urbanos y si quieres material te tienes que ir a las afueras a un macro centro de estos de los que ahora no recuerdo ningun nombre. En las ciudades hay floristerias pero no venden arboles pequeños ni nada para plantarlos. Y lo mismo con los huertos...semillas, tiestos, tierra, alguna pequeña herramienta....nada.

Le llamas Hobbyton y a tirar


----------



## Puro (27 Abr 2015)

Beto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que digo que en las ciudades faltan tiendas relacionadas con "plantar cosas". Hoy dia estan muy de moda los huertos urbanos y si quieres material te tienes que ir a las afueras a un macro centro de estos de los que ahora no recuerdo ningun nombre. En las ciudades hay floristerias pero no venden arboles pequeños ni nada para plantarlos. Y lo mismo con los huertos...semillas, tiestos, tierra, alguna pequeña herramienta....nada.
> 
> Le llamas Hobbyton y a tirar



Pues no sé en Girona, pero en Valencia en cualquier sitio los puedes encontrar, desde grandes centros como leroy merlin, bauhaus, etc. Por tiendas de chinos, de jardinería, animales, etc. e incluso en muchas gasolineras puedes encontrarlos.

Y ni siquiera sé cómo pueden obtener algún beneficio muchos de ellos vendiendo planteles de verduras o aromáticas a 5, 10 y 15 cts.


----------



## pechelle (27 Abr 2015)

Beto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que digo que en las ciudades faltan tiendas relacionadas con "plantar cosas". Hoy dia estan muy de moda los huertos urbanos y si quieres material te tienes que ir a las afueras a un macro centro de estos de los que ahora no recuerdo ningun nombre. En las ciudades hay floristerias pero no venden arboles pequeños ni nada para plantarlos. Y lo mismo con los huertos...semillas, tiestos, tierra, alguna pequeña herramienta....nada.
> 
> Le llamas Hobbyton y a tirar



Yo conozco que aparte del macro centro de jardinería tenían tienda en el centro vendiendo lo que dices y la tuvieron que chapar y dedicarse al macro centro


----------



## palodearia (27 Abr 2015)

[/COLOR]


Beto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que digo que en las ciudades faltan tiendas relacionadas con "plantar cosas". Hoy dia estan muy de moda los huertos urbanos y si quieres material te tienes que ir a las afueras a un macro centro de estos de los que ahora no recuerdo ningun nombre. En las ciudades hay floristerias pero no venden arboles pequeños ni nada para plantarlos. Y lo mismo con los huertos...semillas, tiestos, tierra, alguna pequeña herramienta....nada.
> 
> Le llamas Hobbyton y a tirar



Con el coste del m2 en el centro de la ciudad, ya te puedes hartar a vender semillas de 2 euros para amortizarlo.

Y con el peso de un árbol o de 80 l de compost, te va a tocar pillar el coche sí o sí... así que casi mejor irte a las afueras, donde aparcas gratis.


----------



## Beto (28 Abr 2015)

Puro dijo:


> Pues no sé en Girona, pero en Valencia en cualquier sitio los puedes encontrar, desde grandes centros como leroy merlin, bauhaus, etc. Por tiendas de chinos, de jardinería, animales, etc. e incluso en muchas gasolineras puedes encontrarlos.
> 
> Y ni siquiera sé cómo pueden obtener algún beneficio muchos de ellos vendiendo planteles de verduras o aromáticas a 5, 10 y 15 cts.



Aqui puedes encontrar tiestos y tierra en los chinos pero nada mas. Incluso la seccion del Bauhaus es pobre a mi parecer... pero claro, teniendo al lado a Centre Verd (o algo asi) pues igual no se molestan en competir



pechelle dijo:


> Yo conozco que aparte del macro centro de jardinería tenían tienda en el centro vendiendo lo que dices y la tuvieron que chapar y dedicarse al macro centro



aqui en Gerona?



palodearia dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Con el coste del m2 en el centro de la ciudad, ya te puedes hartar a vender semillas de 2 euros para amortizarlo.
> 
> Y con el peso de un árbol o de 80 l de compost, te va a tocar pillar el coche sí o sí... así que casi mejor irte a las afueras, donde aparcas gratis.



Los alquileres no son tan caros. No tienes que ponerte delante del ayuntamiento tampoco. Y me refiero a arbolillos pequeños. No digo olivos de 500 kilos. Yo tengo un olivo bonsai en la terraza, junto con un nispero y un roble (pequeñitos de momento). Y si quiero comprar un bote de mata bichos me tengo que ir a la quinta puñeta. Pero para comprar una flor de estas de moda no, la tengo cerca...


----------



## pechelle (28 Abr 2015)

Beto dijo:


> Aqui puedes encontrar tiestos y tierra en los chinos pero nada mas. Incluso la seccion del Bauhaus es pobre a mi parecer... pero claro, teniendo al lado a Centre Verd (o algo asi) pues igual no se molestan en competir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En valladolid pero como te dicen a nada que compres necesitas coche porque todas las cosas estas pesan bastante y la gente prefiere ir al vivero y guardarlo en el coche

El que compra semillas porque le gusta la jardinería compra también sustrato, abono, alguna jardinera y para llevar eso necesitas coche y los viveros a las afueras tienen aparcamiento

Vamos que si tienes ya un vivero donde tienes el stock y camiones de transporte y tienes un local en propiedad la tienda que dices apenas tendrás costes y a lo mejor te sale bien sobre todo si ofreces a los clientes transporte con los camiones del vivero si compran algo pesado, pero seria como complemento porque como negocio único no creo que sea rentable


----------



## Valjean (28 Abr 2015)

En las floristerías si preguntáis suelen tener cosas de estas "que paso por allí y me acuerdo". Lo que pasa es que no es su principal negocio y no lo tienen en el escaparate. Yo he llegado a comprar enzimas de enraizamiento para hacer esquejes y cosas así.

A parte de flores suelen tener plantas en macetas, bonsáis y demás. Hablo de una que tengo cerca de casa. Si sólo tienen cuatro cubos con flores en la puerta entonces imagino que no, todo es preguntar.


----------



## palodearia (29 Abr 2015)

Beto dijo:


> Los alquileres no son tan caros. No tienes que ponerte delante del ayuntamiento tampoco. Y me refiero a arbolillos pequeños. No digo olivos de 500 kilos. Yo tengo un olivo bonsai en la terraza, junto con un nispero y un roble (pequeñitos de momento). Y si quiero comprar un bote de mata bichos me tengo que ir a la quinta puñeta. Pero para comprar una flor de estas de moda no, la tengo cerca...



Ya, pero que sea una necesidad concreta tuya, no significa que eso genere un volumen de negocio suficiente para el que vende.

Además de que, como comentan, en floristerías clásicas sí que venden ciertos productos si preguntas por ellos. Pero la pasta está en las flores, fíjate lo que cuesta realmente un ramo y por cuánto lo venden, y no digamos ya si es una corona para un entierro. Y para colmo muchos de esos productos te los venden por temporadas en cualquier carrefour o similar.

Si además te orientas a huertos urbanos, el negocio está en vender plantones y mesas de cultivo y regaderas super-fashion de la muerte a urbanitas _cool_. Si no... poco se saca. Para poner un ejemplo, este finde amplié parte de mi huerto urbano yendo a un verdecora (aprovechando un viaje, de hecho), y comprando 2 jardineras más (4 euros cada una) y justo había semillas de pimiento de padrón, que hacía tiempo que quería comprar, pero no solía encontrar (por lo del auje de los huertos estaban agotadas), aunque aún no voy a plantar. Coste de la compra: 10 euros. Si tenemos en cuenta que tengo semillas de lechuga compradas otra vez a otros 2 euros y que me da para.... ¿300 lechugas??, no tengo necesidad de volver a ir a comprar nada hasta que se me acabe el sustrato (80 l unos 10 euros...) dentro de meses. Por tanto, ese modelo de negocio de vender semillas para plantar no es rentable. En cambio, si fuera un vaguete que no le gusta usar semilleros y quiere que le den ya la plantita hecha... ahí quizás sí que encontraría negocio, vendiendo lechugas plantadas a 2 euros cada 2-3 meses.


----------



## Puro (30 Abr 2015)

palodearia dijo:


> Ya, pero que sea una necesidad concreta tuya, no significa que eso genere un volumen de negocio suficiente para el que vende.
> 
> Además de que, como comentan, en floristerías clásicas sí que venden ciertos productos si preguntas por ellos. Pero la pasta está en las flores, fíjate lo que cuesta realmente un ramo y por cuánto lo venden, y no digamos ya si es una corona para un entierro. Y para colmo muchos de esos productos te los venden por temporadas en cualquier carrefour o similar.
> 
> Si además te orientas a huertos urbanos, el negocio está en vender plantones y mesas de cultivo y regaderas super-fashion de la muerte a urbanitas _cool_. Si no... poco se saca. Para poner un ejemplo, este finde amplié parte de mi huerto urbano yendo a un verdecora (aprovechando un viaje, de hecho), y comprando 2 jardineras más (4 euros cada una) y justo había semillas de pimiento de padrón, que hacía tiempo que quería comprar, pero no solía encontrar (por lo del auje de los huertos estaban agotadas), aunque aún no voy a plantar. Coste de la compra: 10 euros. Si tenemos en cuenta que tengo semillas de lechuga compradas otra vez a otros 2 euros y que me da para.... ¿300 lechugas??, no tengo necesidad de volver a ir a comprar nada hasta que se me acabe el sustrato (80 l unos 10 euros...) dentro de meses. Por tanto, ese modelo de negocio de vender semillas para plantar no es rentable. En cambio, si fuera un vaguete que no le gusta usar semilleros y quiere que le den ya la plantita hecha... ahí quizás sí que encontraría negocio, vendiendo lechugas plantadas a 2 euros cada 2-3 meses.




Buf... te has ido un poquito.

Primero, si no has puesto las semillas de los pimientos todavía, o no vives en España o ya vas un poco retrasado. El semillero se hace como muy tarde y en climas fríos en abril.

Segundo, los planteles no son nada de negocio, excepto si vas a tiendas superpijas, donde una planta de tomate/pimiento te puede costar 1€, pero las lechugas a 2€? Yo compro los planteles de lechuga a 5 cent y en cualquier sitio pijo las tienes por 20 cent. (que es lo que me cuestan las de tomates,etc)

Nunca te va a salir más económico plantar tus propias semillas, a no ser que las esparzas directamente en la tierra del campo (que no sustrato comprado).

Pero sí, concuerdo contigo en lo primero, el negocio son las flores. Un amigo tiene un vivero y siempre lo ha dicho, que con las plantas se gana nada, compras una y dura años, en cambio las flores se venden mucho más frecuentemente y a precios que asustan.


----------



## palodearia (30 Abr 2015)

Ya hombre, por eso no he plantado, las compré porque hace meses cundo fui no había y ahora sí. Se quedan en casita tan tranquis a la espera de la temporada.


----------



## Lombroso (30 Abr 2015)

palodearia dijo:


> Ya, pero que sea una necesidad concreta tuya, no significa que eso genere un volumen de negocio suficiente para el que vende.
> 
> Además de que, como comentan, en floristerías clásicas sí que venden ciertos productos si preguntas por ellos. Pero la pasta está en las flores, fíjate lo que cuesta realmente un ramo y por cuánto lo venden, y no digamos ya *si es una corona para un entierro*. Y para colmo muchos de esos productos te los venden por temporadas en cualquier carrefour o similar.
> 
> Si además te orientas a huertos urbanos, el negocio está en vender plantones y mesas de cultivo y regaderas super-fashion de la muerte a urbanitas _cool_. Si no... poco se saca. Para poner un ejemplo, este finde amplié parte de mi huerto urbano yendo a un verdecora (aprovechando un viaje, de hecho), y comprando 2 jardineras más (4 euros cada una) y justo había semillas de pimiento de padrón, que hacía tiempo que quería comprar, pero no solía encontrar (por lo del auje de los huertos estaban agotadas), aunque aún no voy a plantar. Coste de la compra: 10 euros. Si tenemos en cuenta que tengo semillas de lechuga compradas otra vez a otros 2 euros y que me da para.... ¿300 lechugas??, no tengo necesidad de volver a ir a comprar nada hasta que se me acabe el sustrato (80 l unos 10 euros...) dentro de meses. Por tanto, ese modelo de negocio de vender semillas para plantar no es rentable. En cambio, si fuera un vaguete que no le gusta usar semilleros y quiere que le den ya la plantita hecha... ahí quizás sí que encontraría negocio, vendiendo lechugas plantadas a 2 euros cada 2-3 meses.



Una antigua empleada del hogar que limpiaba mi casa antes trabajaba en una floristería que, al parecer, era de las más grandes de la ciudad. Me contaba que hay flores que no se pueden vender porque tienen el tallo roto o partido, entonces una conocida funeraria de la ciudad se ofrecía a pasar a recoger al final del día todas aquellas flores que no podían ser vendidas y con ellas confeccionaba las coronas de difuntos. La funeraria no le pagaba nada a la floristería sino que se lo hacía como un favor para ahorrarles el trabajo de deshacerse de tantas flores invendibles. Imagínate el beneficio por corona cuyo P.V.P. no suele bajar de los 100 €.


----------



## Z4LMAN (30 Abr 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> Una antigua empleada del hogar que limpiaba mi casa antes trabajaba en una floristería que, al parecer, era de las más grandes de la ciudad. Me contaba que hay flores que no se pueden vender porque tienen el tallo roto o partido, entonces una conocida funeraria de la ciudad se ofrecía a pasar a recoger al final del día todas aquellas flores que no podían ser vendidas y con ellas confeccionaba las coronas de difuntos. La funeraria no le pagaba nada a la floristería sino que se lo hacía como un favor para ahorrarles el trabajo de deshacerse de tantas flores invendibles. Imagínate el beneficio por corona cuyo P.V.P. no suele bajar de los 100 €.



Como si en las floristerias no hiciesen coronas...vamos esta historia no se la cree ni Espinete


----------



## Vicentin (30 Abr 2015)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Como si en las floristerias no hiciesen coronas...vamos esta historia no se la cree ni Espinete



Y quién ha dicho que no hagan coronas las floristerías? El problema es que una corona en una floristería vale el doble que en una funeraría, por no decir que la funeraría te la coloca directamente sin que tengas que hacer el paripé de ponerla tú.


----------



## Sigh (1 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> - Se encuentran en zonas rurales, donde hay tradición de cultivo para autoconsumo. La mayoría de la gente tiene su huerta. Para que os hagáis una idea, el 60% aproximadamente de la gente que vive en aldeas tiene tractor. De manera que un cliente particular va y le pide 50 kg de simiente de patata, 2 de alubias, 300 plantas de cebolla, 200 de ajo, 200 de berza (pa los bichos) 100 de repollo, 20 de lechuga, 10 de tomate, 10 de pimiento, etc etc. Luego 5 sacos de abono, 2 litros de fungicida para patata, 5 de herbicida, 3 de insecticida y 50 kg de pienso de gallina, conejo o cerdo.
> 
> 
> - Con los plantones, que por aquí los suelen hacer ellos mismos, sacan un márgen muy pequeño. Es verdad que la semilla y la tierra poco cuestan, pero empezamos a sumarle tratamientos, riego, bandejas, amortización y mantenimiento del invernadero y, sobretodo, mano de obra y..... Lo que pasa es que también venden a explotaciones hortícolas, que les compran mucha cantidad.
> ...




Toda la razon. La cantidad que puedes vender a un solo agricultor del ambito rural, aunque sea uno que solo cultive para autoconsumo, es superior a la que puedes venderle a un barrio entero de una ciudad.

La gente no sabe la cantidad de pasta que se mueve en las campañas agricolas. En la campaña del maiz en Galicia, yo estimo que se deben mover mas de 150 millones de euros entre siembra y recogida. Entre la venta de semilla, fitosanitarios, etc; un solo agricultor mediano puede dejarse por campaña mas de 3.000€ muy facilmente.
Y encima no hay una sola campaña al año. En Galicia por ejemplo tienes dos grandes al año, la del maiz y la de ray grass forrajero de la que muchos hacen dos cortes al año.

Las herramientas yo creo que ya no dejan tanto dinero, porque las maquinas y equipos se venden en lugares especializados y las herramientas tienen un precio bastante bajo hoy en dia, ademas de que estan hechas para durar muchisimos años. El pienso en el rural se compra al por mayor, a grandes mezcladoras que lo preparan a partir de cereales y que cuentan con grandes centros logisticos y camiones.


----------



## energia01 (1 May 2015)

No es por criticar, que todos estos esfuerzos me parecen loables, pero todo se basa en el cultivo.

Todo con el que hablo ...me voy a montar una coperativavoy a plantar kiwis, patatas, tomates, ...debe ser un gran negocio Pero a ver cuando alguien nos fabrica algo.


----------



## energia01 (1 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Ejem..... *fabricar* productos básicos en tu país y contribuir a dotarlo de autonomía alimentaria no te parece que cuenta? ¿Mejor fabricamos nexpressos o gafas de esas de colorines, que masmola más, verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no te quito valor a lo del cultivo que me parece muy bien.

pero me quejo de lo poco puestos que estamos en tecnologia en genral.
bares, cultivos, panaderias, pastelerias...en fin¡¡

suerte


----------



## Puro (1 May 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> no te quito valor a lo del cultivo que me parece muy bien.
> 
> pero me quejo de lo poco puestos que estamos en tecnologia en genral.
> bares, cultivos, panaderias, pastelerias...en fin¡¡
> ...



Esto que dices es lo que siempre me ha hecho gracia, el otro día, hablando con un banquero dijo que el dinero sobraba, que estaban dando créditos a interés negativo, que lo que faltaban eran ideas buenas. Y yo le pregunte que si de todos los proyectos que llevaban financiados este año alguno no era tecnológico y me dijo que por supuesto, pero cuando me los nombró eran o apps para el estudio o cosas similares que él no consideraba tecnología, pero que lo es. 

Ahora vete tú a pedir un crédito para plantar patatas que se reirán en tu cara. 

Creo que tenemos una obsesión exagerada con la tecnología y la industria en general y algún día nos daremos cuenta de que el plástico, el metal, el cemento y sobre todo el dinero, no sirven para comer.


----------



## energia01 (1 May 2015)

Puro dijo:


> Esto que dices es lo que siempre me ha hecho gracia, el otro día, hablando con un banquero dijo que el dinero sobraba, que estaban dando créditos a interés negativo, que lo que faltaban eran ideas buenas. Y yo le pregunte que si de todos los proyectos que llevaban financiados este año alguno no era tecnológico y me dijo que por supuesto, pero cuando me los nombró eran o apps para el estudio o cosas similares que él no consideraba tecnología, pero que lo es.
> 
> Ahora vete tú a pedir un crédito para plantar patatas que se reirán en tu cara.
> 
> Creo que tenemos una obsesión exagerada con la tecnología y la industria en general y algún día nos daremos cuenta de que el plástico, el metal, el cemento y sobre todo el dinero, no sirven para comer.



eso da puestos de trabajo, los cultivos son lo que son y en españa hay mucho agricultor.

lo de las subvenciones sera en vuestra tierra, porque aqui en asturias hay unas ayudas muy buenas para los jovenes qeu quieren incorporarse al campo.


----------



## sissano (1 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Estudiamos e investigamos muchísimo, de hecho todas mis horas de ocio diario, además de visitar burbuja, están dedicadas a la investigación: nutrientes, patologías, técnicas de producción.....



Una pregunta, esta investigación que comentas, que yo bien llamaría formación, de qué forma la adquiriste ? ¿Realizaste cursos presenciales, investigaste en internet, adquiriste libros, pediste prestados libros en la biblioteca ?

Lo que intento saber es si podría una persona formarse, en lo que a la base teórica se refiere, de forma autodidacta o necesariamente debe realizar cursos, carreras, etc.

Muchas gracias a todos los que han aportado. Extraordinario hilo.


----------



## energia01 (1 May 2015)

que salimos de la crisis cultivando verduras no te digo¡¡:ouch::ouch:

pero os doy todo mi animo y apoyo


----------



## LOLEANTE (1 May 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> no te quito valor a lo del cultivo que me parece muy bien.
> 
> pero me quejo de lo poco puestos que estamos en tecnologia en genral.
> bares, cultivos, panaderias, pastelerias...en fin¡¡
> ...



Es extraño sí, viendo la universidad española con sus grados en Robótica y en informática tienen hasta spectrum.


----------



## palodearia (1 May 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> no te quito valor a lo del cultivo que me parece muy bien.
> 
> pero me quejo de lo poco puestos que estamos en tecnologia en genral.
> bares, cultivos, panaderias, pastelerias...en fin¡¡
> ...



Precisamente la revolución verde de USA se debió a la tecnología agrícola y genera muchíiiisimo dinero, puestos de trabajo.... a nivel global para ellos. Y lo mismo para la 2ª revolución verde que tenemos hoy en día con la biotecnología.

Lo siguiente que veremos será la reducción drástica de precio de los sensores multiespectrales montados en UAVs (drones), que analizarán diariamente las necesidades concretas de cada zona de terreno plantado, permitiendo el tratamiento al detalle de estas zonas. Uso de fertilizantes bajo demanda por zonas, de agua..... Y eso es tecnología pura y dura que se desarrolla gracias a la gente que empieza a ver el campo de una manera moderna.


----------



## jorobachov (1 May 2015)

Con 30.000 puedes montar mucha nata !!!! hue hue hue


----------



## luisluis (1 May 2015)

Europio75 dijo:


> ¿Se puede montar algún tipo de negocio con un mínimo de probabilidades de éxito y sin tener que dedicarse a arrastrar un negocio ambulante por las ferias de los pueblos con 30.000€?



Pues OS voy a contar mi experiencia por que se supone que somos emprendedores en este foro, pero muchos mensajes de los que estoy leyendo me hace pensar lo contrario...

Con 30.000 euros claro que puedes montar algo que este muy bien.

yo no tengo estudios superiores,carreras...etc,(es mas solo tengo la E.S.O) pero lo que tengo y siempre a estado conmigo an sido las ganas de emprender y triunfar.

Tenia ahorrado 32 .000 euros y estaba como tu, pensando que podía hacer por que no encontraba trabajo, o el trabajado que encontraba no me daba ni para pagar la factura de la luz...

Pensando y pensando me decidi por la idea que mas agradezco que se me pasara por la cabeza, gracias a ella estoy mejor que nunca...

Me decidí a montar mi primera tienda de moda con precios únicos 10 - 20 - 30 euros, todo hay que decirlo con la ayuda de mi padre(de ideas que no de capital, me ayudo a darle mas empaque y seriedad al asunto) el ha sido jefe del departamento de marketing de una empresa muy conocida durante 20 años...

Después de ver el éxito de mi primera aventura , decidí montar la 2°, a los solo 4 meses de haber montado la primera y gracias a dios (y también al enfoque que habiamls dado a las tiendas, imagen,mobiliario,producto,calidad/precio, experiencia de compra de los clientes...) también comenzó a funcionar con el mismo éxito o mas que la primera.

Ahora voy por la 3° ,llevamos 2 meses con ella y la verdad que estoy muy contento, es mas, ahora que tenemos mas imagen y somos mas conocidos ,las tiendas a pesar de los precios no son tiendas como estaréis pensando de aspecto vulgar y baratucho (al reves, al principio teniamos el problema de que la gente no entraba por que se creian que eran mucho mas caras , y cuando veian los precios que tenemos 10 - 20 - 30 € , quedaban gratamente sorprendidos )estamos recibiendo muchas propuestas de personas que quieren montar tiendas como las nuestras, unirse al proyecto y expandir mas rápido la marca...

A todo esto tengo 23 años

En definitiva vengo a decir que claro que se puede hacer algo, que aunque las cosas estén jodidas si no hacemos algo por salir adelante, nadie lo va hacer por nosotros y lo tenemos que intentar, muchas cosas saldrán mal, nos tendremos que caer y volver a levantarnls , pero cada caída es un paso mas y experiencia que vamos cojiendo.

Si yo no hubiera apostado por mi idea, todavía seguiría pensando que hacer, gracias a dios me decidí y aquí estoy, no conocía el foro y hoy que estoy de relax mirando por internet lo encontré y me apetecía compartir mi experiencia para animar al que tenga algo en mente y le falte ese empujón.

De todas formas si a alguien que este indeciso le parece interesante el proyecto del que OS he estado hablando que me lo haga saber, un saludo chavales


----------



## Sigh (3 May 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> eso da puestos de trabajo, los cultivos son lo que son y en españa hay mucho agricultor.
> 
> lo de las subvenciones sera en vuestra tierra, porque aqui en asturias hay unas ayudas muy buenas para los jovenes qeu quieren incorporarse al campo.






energia01 dijo:


> No es por criticar, que todos estos esfuerzos me parecen loables, pero todo se basa en el cultivo.
> 
> Todo con el que hablo ...me voy a montar una coperativavoy a plantar kiwis, patatas, tomates, ...debe ser un gran negocio Pero a ver cuando alguien nos fabrica algo.





Las ayudas para incorporarse no sirven de nada, son el aguinaldo de bienvenida. Lo realmente dificil no es entrar, es mantenerse.

Lo interesante del sector agroganadero para un pais, es que es el sector que mas puestos de trabajo genera por punto de PIB creado. Emplea mas porcentaje de poblacion que porcentaje de PIB genera. Y especialmente emplea personal de baja y media cualificacion que dificilmente tendria empleo en otros sectores. Ademas de que genera una enorme demanda de otros productos y crea puestos de trabajo indirectos, y es un sector que no tiende a generar ahorro sino que la mayor parte del capital termina rotando, generando demanda e invirtiendo en patrimonio.
El sector agroganadero da cierta estabilidad al empleo de un pais. Ojala tuviesemos un sector agroganadero mas grande del que tenemos, el doble mas grande. Mejor nos iria.

---------- Post added 03-may-2015 at 05:16 ----------




energia01 dijo:


> que salimos de la crisis cultivando verduras no te digo¡¡:ouch::ouch:
> 
> pero os doy todo mi animo y apoyo



Es que tu crees que el sector agroganadero es sembrar verduras y vendiendolas en el mercado. Pero es un sector que crea enormes empresas ligadas a las actividades. Por ejemplo hay un monton de biotecnologicas, fabricas de plasticos, fabricas de maquinaria, divisiones de fabricantes de motores, divisiones de farmaceuticas, etc; que viven del sector agroganadero.

Las fabricas de fertilizantes (Fertiberia), los fabricantes de fitosanitarios (Bayer, Monsanto), los cultivadores de semillas hibridas (Limagrain, Senasa), los fabricantes de maquinaria agricola y motores (Fiat, New Holland, Lamborghini, Deutz, John Deere), las farmaceuticas de medicina animal (Pfizer, Novartis), las fabricas de plasticos, las biotecnologicas, los centros de prueba de toros, el de la empresa de mantenimiento... todos viven y ganan con tu trabajo, todos estan locos porque seas su cliente. Porque el sectro agroganadero crea valor a partir de donde no lo hay. Una vaca corriendo en un bosque no vale nada. Pero 20 litros de leche valen algo. Y eso solo ocurre en el sector primario.


----------



## Beto (3 May 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> no te quito valor a lo del cultivo que me parece muy bien.
> 
> pero me quejo de lo poco puestos que estamos en tecnologia en genral.
> bares, cultivos, panaderias, pastelerias...en fin¡¡
> ...



a mi humilde manera de ver la vida, al final son las cosas que funcionan y perduran. La churreria, la creperia, la polleria del domingo...

que estaria bien que hubieran mas temas tecnologicos si, pero este pais no esta ni preparado para eso...


----------



## luisluis (3 May 2015)

Claro que puedes montar algo


----------



## Sigh (3 May 2015)

Beto dijo:


> a mi humilde manera de ver la vida, al final son las cosas que funcionan y perduran. La churreria, la creperia, la polleria del domingo...
> 
> que estaria bien que hubieran mas temas tecnologicos si, pero este pais no esta ni preparado para eso...




El problema de este pais no es que tengamos pocos "temas tecnologicos", sino que no valoramos lo que no es tecnologico. El planteamiento que deberiamos tomarnos es el opuesto. Queremos crear tecnologia sin tener sectores de aplicacion, y eso es IMPOSIBLE.
La gente se cree que el I+D que crea progreso es el de cuatro tios encerrados en una universidad tratando de descubrir si el universo es redondo o cuadrado, y para nada! El I+D beneficioso para un pais es el que surge de las empresas en sus propios sectores.
Uno de los principales productores de semillas hibridas hoy en dia en el mundo, es la compañia francesa Limagrain. Todo el mundo creera que esta empresa empezo con una fuerte inversion de capital en I+D y laboratorios para desarrollar las mejores semillas hibridas del mundo.... pero va a ser que no, surgio como un grupo de cultivadores de cereales de la campiña francesa que se unieron para mejorar entre todos las razas de trigo y maiz que tenian en la zona. Pequeñas inversiones para un fin y años de trabajo y reinversion, dieron lugar a una enorme empresa con division biotecnologica, comercial, de I+D y semillas hibridas.
En España parece que el euro que se gana recogiendo lechugas vale menos que el euro que se gana vendiendo aplicaciones para movil.


Entiendes lo que quiero decir? En España nos faltan los sectores base y los jovenes no tienen ninguna intencion de crearlos, porque aqui parece que si uno no esta intentando curar el alzheimer aunque se de becario, no se esta haciendo nada interesante.
España nunca tendra un sector I+D potente porque la sociedad no entiende como funciona este sector, la sociedad pide que se envie dinero publico a los funcionarios de las universidades en lugar de pedir que se cree una base en los sectores primario y secundario que soporte la inversion propia en I+D.

Porque una cosa no quita la otra, tener un sector tecnologico fuerte no quita que no podamos tener tambien otras aportaciones a la economia. Y es que Francia tiene el sector turistico y el sector agroganadero mas potentes de Europa, y sin embargo a nadie se le ocurriria asociar a Francia a un pais poco avanzado tecnologica e industrialmente por ello. Pero en Francia un ganadero tiene una imagen de respeto en la sociedad, los productos de su pais tienen una imagen en el propio pais superior. En España un ganadero tiene la imagen de un garrulo inculto porque "solo ordeña vacas", mientras que en Francia es un maestro conocedor de un oficio respetado.


----------



## Sigh (6 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Por cuestiones familiares conozco algo el tema de I+D y creo que justamente el problema parte de que la inmensa mayoría de proyectos se crean por iniciativa académica. El resultado es que la mayoría de ellos no tienen una aplicación valiosa o rentable para los posibles desarrolladores. Y por otro lado, la financiación es, o bien pública, o bien de fundaciones que no buscan un fin concreto, sólo "apoyar a la investigación" por lo que los investigadores no tienen una presión real ni para llegar a algo concreto ni para acabarlo en un plazo o con unos medios rentables.
> .
> .
> .



Exacto, yo soy quimico, y hace unos años he trabajado en un proyecto universitario y he visto como funcionan las cosas, razon por la que hui espantado para no volver.

En las universidades publicas podriamos decir que hay 4 tipos de investigacion I+D, a grandes rasgos:

-Proyectos totalmente inertes que solo inflan contratacion e inversion en la propia universidad: se llevan una parte importante de los presupuestos, y constituyen proyectos que no dejaran nunca beneficios y que solo estan ahi justificados como labor social mientras contratan gente, por ejemplo para analizar agua de rios, controlar la contaminacion en una zona, hacer mediciones de la cantidad de aves en una zona, etc.

-Proyectos de investigacion basica: son necesarios, si, pero nunca dejaran ni un duro. Son investigacion teorica, o en campos del conocimiento sin aplicaciones conocidas.

-Proyectos de investigacion propios con aplicaciones: son proyectos que surgen por iniciativa academica que en ocasiones encontraran una aplicacion y en otras no. En la mayoria de los casos se nutren de financiacion publica y terminaran en ese modelo empresarial llamado "spin off", que son empresas privadas surgidas a partir de una investigacion publica y que a menudo son propiedad de los propios profesores universitarios. Aunque no este considerado a efectos legales como tal, para mi es un clarisimo sistema de corrupcion y desvio de fondos publicos, porque nutren la investigacion con dinero publico gestionado por ellos y despues privatizan la idea con empresas que solo les da beneficios a ellos.

-Proyectos de colaboracion privada: son los mas rentables y los que mas aplicaciones tienen. Toda o una parte de la investigacion es financiada por una empresa privada, que carece de equipos o personal con los que si cuenta la universidad, y que les financia un proyecto a cambio de la posibilidad de usarlos. Son proyectos concretos que las empresas buscan para una aplicacion o uso concreto, y la via de comercializacion ya esta pensada de antemano.

Cual es el problema en España? que el ultimo tipo de proyectos, es minoritario.

La gente confunde ademas lo que es invertir en I+D. La sociedad cree que eso se trata de inyectar dinero publico en organismos publicos para que hagan investigacion "porque si". Y culpan de los problemas del I+D español al estado, porque consideran que invierte muy poco dinero en este campo. Pero lo cierto es que somos de los que mas invertimos en Europa. El I+D publico español invierte mas porcentaje del PIB que el de paises como Dinamarca, Reino Unido, EEUU, Italia o Irlanda. La diferencia esta en que estos paises atraen muchisima investigacion privada, cosa que España, no. España atrae menos investigacion privada que paises como Estonia.


----------



## vyk (6 May 2015)

luisluis dijo:


> Pues OS voy a contar mi experiencia por que se supone que somos emprendedores en este foro, pero muchos mensajes de los que estoy leyendo me hace pensar lo contrario...
> 
> Con 30.000 euros claro que puedes montar algo que este muy bien.
> 
> ...



El sector en el que te mueves es muy competitivo y está bastante saturado. ¿Cuales son tus proveedores, se trata de ropa de marca (por los precios deduzco que no) o tiras de Cobo Calleja?


----------



## speedy_gon (16 May 2015)

Que interesante se ha puesto hilo. Os felicito a todos, se aprende mucho de vuestras experiencias.

Fantástico el negocio de agricultura y fantástico el de moda, tres tiendas en tan poco tiempo y con la que está cayendo. Impresionante. Enhorabuena a los dos. A ver si alguien más se anima a compartir experiencia tanto buenas como malas.


----------



## Alexcandas (16 May 2015)

Yo algo de crowfundin con esa inversion no lo veo mal


----------



## malo2 (29 May 2015)

si quieres saber que tipo de negocio funciona en cada lugar, tienes que fijarte en que se meten los chinos.

bares, tiendas de ropa, peluquerías, fruterías, panaderías, zapaterias y puticlubs.


----------



## Puro (29 May 2015)

malo2 dijo:


> si quieres saber que tipo de negocio funciona en cada lugar, tienes que fijarte en que se meten los chinos.
> 
> bares, tiendas de ropa, peluquerías, fruterías, panaderías, zapaterias y puticlubs.



Eso si quieres currar como un negro. Yo lo haría al revés. Ver que estan haciendo en EEUU, y el negocio que funcione allí y que esté relacionado con nuestra cultura y costumbres lo mas probable es que aquí acabe llegando y haciéndose popular también.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (1 Jun 2015)

Interesante aportaciones, y me gusta lo de la Agricultura. Tiempo atras, he pensado en plantar frutos del bosque, pues vivo en Galicia. Aunque creo que el mercado está saturado. Y en Galicia, es difícil encontrar un terreno grande. 

Yo pienso mucho, lo de montar mi propio negocia, y siempre pienso en hosteleria. que tambien hay mucha competencia... y tal. He redactado un plan de empresa, y si lo que ofrezco es comidas y bebidas que no se sirven en ningún otro lugar del a ciudad, pues debería tener éxito... pero ... ¿Gustarán a la gente?::
::


He de tener en mente otra alternativa. Dado el sector industrial, que siempre está incipiente y ávido de novedades en España. ¿ha alguien se le ocurre algún producto / servicio que pueda tener demanda en las industrias españolas?

distribucion de pinturas específicas, productos químicos, máquina herramienta, etc...
Porque si es negocio de rentabilidad asegurada, yo estudio el sector y hago la invesión (de 20 a 50mil euros, no más...)


----------



## Raponchi (2 Jun 2015)

Vicentin dijo:


> Y quién ha dicho que no hagan coronas las floristerías? El problema es que una corona en una floristería vale el doble que en una funeraría, por no decir que la funeraría te la coloca directamente sin que tengas que hacer el paripé de ponerla tú.



Ya puestos, no se olvide decir que la corona que la funeraria le vende como nueva, suele ser de segunda o tercera mano.

Y de la calidad,... mejor me callo.


----------



## Sigh (4 Jun 2015)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> Interesante aportaciones, y me gusta lo de la Agricultura. Tiempo atras, he pensado en plantar frutos del bosque, pues vivo en Galicia. Aunque creo que el mercado está saturado. Y en Galicia, es difícil encontrar un terreno grande.



Ni de broma, es un mercado donde hay mucho hueco. Yo creo que el principal problema es que se trata de un producto perecedero, de dificil conservacion, con unos consumidores muy repartidos por todo el territorio, y que es dificil producir.

En Galicia se pueden encontrar terrenos de un par de hectareas con relativa facilidad y a un precio aceptable, en los ayuntamientos al este de Lugo. Un buen clima para frutos del bosque, suficiente terreno de una buena calidad y la posibilidad de subvenciones por iniciar negocios en zonas con declive poblacional.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Jun 2015)

A Pilar Rubio, por lo menos...


----------

